# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Version 2.3.3 Released Add I9500 Repair and Restore Imei

## mohamed73

*Asansam Version 2.3.3 Released Add I9500 Repair and Restore Imei* *Asansam Version 2.3.3 Released*   *
Add Galaxy S4 GT-I9500   Repair and Restore Imei*  * Add One Click Repair Imei  --------------------------------------
Some Users Report us Repair IMEI I9500 work on correct I9500 phone too  it means even your phone has network and no problem you can easily  repair imei of this type of phone but becareful about that and before  your work backup EFS folder with Root explorer
please note IMEI Policy in each country was diffrent so please check  your country rules about IMEI or contact with our supporter about that   Add Special Imei* 
------------------------- *Special IMEI can Repair 00499901064000 imei
If you have I9500 Phone with damaged efs and imei 00499901064000 you can easily revive your phone with Special IMEI
this solution allowed you to revive phone and back it to normal mode you can make phone call ,... without any problem*  *About Not register on network problem
Before or after change imei* ---------------------------------------------------------
[B]Contact to 100.1587178 if you have this problem and need Fix
Need Asansam orginal box/Root/USB/S7070 uart red cable    *Success reports(Before Released)
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Special tanx to Alnajat-gsm/cemale*****/Soshan*  *Download
===============* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
===============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (mediafire)
=======================
Press on Go file support button(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
==================================* *Download rar file and copy & extract to c:/ASANSAM2(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])*   *Updates Will Continue!*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *WE have a question?!!!* *Still Need Other Sam sung Android Tool?* 
BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

